# Engorged Udder HELP ASAP



## diamondbgoatranch (Apr 21, 2011)

we have a nanny boer goat who just kid about 5days ago but her milk sack is so engorged that it drags the ground, has been since she kid, we milked down her left side some and milk comes out fast and good, however her right side is so irritated from her walking that she has rubbed it raw and wont let us touch it long enough to make a difference . I need to know if anyone has any advice or ideas on how to solve this problem please, like maybe is there a way that we can express the milk faster then just with our hands or something.....HELP HELP HELP she risks getting mastitis if we dont get this problem fixed ASAP.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tie her up and tie up the back leg ..you will be working from.... she can't kick you...she needs relieved... You are the boss and it is for her own good...  

you will have to keep an eye on her....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome :wave: 
Are the kids drinking from her?
Wow dragging on the ground! Unless you have a milk machine there is no faster way to express the milk that I know of.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Pam. If you can get another person to hold her or tie her to the fence. Lift up her right back leg or tie it up and you'll have to start milking it out to relieve some of that pressure and get it off the ground. You may need to put her in a small area with soft bedding so her udder doesn't get injured more than it has to, but milking her out at least half way on that right side should help. 
Keep us posted!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree with Toth, you'll have to tie her up and milk out as much as you can. I know Hoegger Supply has a contraption that holds udders up, but I'm not sure how much it costs.. It didn't look like it would be too hard to make. I'd provide a link but their website doesn't seem to be working for me right now..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Udderly ez Milker would work for you but you would have to order it not sure how fast they ship.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is your Doe? :hug:


----------

